# Which type of over flow box do you think is best?



## enjoi1212 (Jul 14, 2012)

I've been looking into getting an overflow box that i'll have my tank drilled for, and im debating between two different boxes. there is the one from glass-holes.com Aquarium overflow box 700gph and then there is one from buck reef supply Aquarium Overflow - Overflow Box 700 GPH - English . i feel like the glass holes one is a better box and deal because it comes with bulk heads and everything and not just the box. i'd like to hear some different opinions on this if possible.

thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree with you, for what your looking at, Glass Holes has the package put together for you.


----------



## enjoi1212 (Jul 14, 2012)

do you think 700 gph will be enough for a 55 gallon tank or should i possibly look for a bigger gph?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Thats a good turnover rate for a 55g. 5-6 times water turnover for a fuge is sufficient. Going to need to make that flow up in powerheads inside the tnak though.


----------



## enjoi1212 (Jul 14, 2012)

for a return line would you recommend that i drill that as well and have the line coming in through the side of the tank, or would one just coming over the top and in be good enough?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

One over the top is good. Unless you want the clean look. Over the top is easier to change where you have it, if over time you don't like where its at.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

750gph at 4' of height might be too little, check your measurements for the return pump, I like that box but I use CPR boxes and love em. I bought one of jrman on here last year, it was set up last may and hasnt been touched since and not once has it lost the flow.

I use a minimum of 950gph for 4' head height on my 75g previously the same on my 50g and 40B.


----------



## Nick1258 (Jul 5, 2012)

I've used as little as a 500gph pump on my 55 and 75 and they work perfect, i don't even have the valve on my return fully open so I believe what you are interested is more than enough.


----------



## enjoi1212 (Jul 14, 2012)

awesome. does anyone have an brands on sump pumps they prefer or do they all basically just do the same thing?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I use Quiet One Pumps. Have for a long time. I use them because they are queit, and they run low wattage.


----------



## enjoi1212 (Jul 14, 2012)

do you have a link or anything to one i could use to look at? if so that'd be awesome


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Lifegard Aquatics


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I use supreme mag drives and blue line pumps while using sealife systems wet/dry sumps


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

FWIW I kinda like making an overflow from pvc pipes.

See:

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f37/pvc-overflow-3492.html

my .02


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

DIY Overflow Using Only PVC Pipe (DIY OVERFLOW PROJECTS)


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Reefing Madness said:


> DIY Overflow Using Only PVC Pipe (DIY OVERFLOW PROJECTS)


Hey they "stole" "my" design.*old dude *r2

Good link.

my .02


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> Hey they "stole" "my" design.*old dude *r2
> 
> Good link.
> 
> my .02


The only desings you have Bob, are ones that screw up tanks.
You wish!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Reefing Madness said:


> The only desings you have Bob, are ones that screw up tanks.
> You wish!


But in this particular case I thought it all out on my own with no help.

But then that doesn't mean I was the first to do that.


my .02


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> But in this particular case I thought it all out on my own with no help.
> 
> But then that doesn't mean I was the first to do that.
> 
> ...


Theres a shocker.


----------

